# The Crappie are biting



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

White Rock Creek isn't near as bad as it was this past weekend. Look for clearer water and toss in the shallows with chartreuse jigs. They wanted the jigs over the minnows. Suprised to find them in less than two feet of water.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

They should be getting ready to spawn about now. They will be in the shallows near brush and stumps. Did the ones you caught have eggs.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thx gemba!


You never know unless you go


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

The Big females are starting to appear in our spots. All of them are filled with eggs. I can definitely see the nine inchers from last year making their presence this year as keepers. Also seeing a good amount of eight and nine inchers this year too.


----------



## jacen (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks gemba the next couple weeks should be good as the water clears


----------



## DUman08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Fished Conroe earlier this week and found them shallow. Also caught a lot of 7-8in fish which I am very happy to see. I am hoping this is a sign the crappie are rebounding.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

They went out there and caught twice as many Friday. Theyre shallow. Prefer jigs over minnows.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Caught 15 this afternoon at Conroe, all in 2 ft. or less. Lots of undersize fish with a few slabs mixed in.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

you guys are making me go crazy ,,,, i cant find them ,,,,i went out today and didn't get bit by anything but baby wasp.. i mean mosquitos


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

rustyhook1973 said:


> you guys are making me go crazy ,,,, i cant find them ,,,,i went out today and didn't get bit by anything but baby wasp.. i mean mosquitos


I'm the same way. I've tried the past 3 years and finally caught my first crappie last year. That was it, 1. I've tried minnows, jigs of all colors and sizes. Maybe I'm just not going to the right places. I live in Baytown so I go to Pickett's bayou and Turtle bayou. Anyone catch any in those places?


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

well I went today to the ol white rock creek and I didn't even get a bump ,,,, saw a few people out there and they to said that  where the crappie was ,,, they are not there now ,,, I tried the lure of suggestion and nothing ,,, I finished off by trolling the whole dang tackle box,,, at least all my lures got wet at the same time ,,, lol ,,, owell ,,, I was not impressed at all ,,, ill still to my other spots ,,,


----------

